# From now to GenCon, I won't be on during the day



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2007)

Just a heads up to anyone who needs me --

What's my favorite form of procrastination at work? EN World!

And with my game ship date burgeoning, what can I totally not afford to do while I'm at work? Procrastinate.

So I won't even be briefly checking in between the hours of about 8am and 10pm. If you need my attention for something, please email me via my default account (click on my user name.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 18, 2007)

Drat.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 18, 2007)

Man, you suck!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow.  I hope you never have a home business, then.  It'd really stink to not be able to procrastinate at home, either!

What I meant to say, of course, is good luck meeting the deadline.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 24, 2007)

no procrastination - what's wrong with you!!!!!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm working 12-14 hours days, going on 13 days now. Every bit of procrastination prolongs the time 'til ship.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm working 12-14 hours days, going on 13 days now.




Oof.  That's harsh.  My sympathies.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm working 12-14 hours days, going on 13 days now. Every bit of procrastination prolongs the time 'til ship.



excuses, excuses...!


----------



## FickleGM (Jul 27, 2007)

Piratecat hates us.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 27, 2007)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Piratecat hates us.



Not us. You!

Man, some people really generalize.

And yes, I'm procrastinating. (scuttles back to work)


----------

